# opinions on braid - PE Vs Breaking strain???



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am interested in the opinions of others on the two different approaches to braid. The one I know is the Yankee notion of breaking strain which are mostly fused braid and the other is the Japanese idea of measured diameter and which seem to be mostly woven.

I have previously ignored the PE type as they are about 3 times the price of "fireline" etc. but had a longer look when I was in the tackle store as my 2lb line needs replacing. I have needed to strip and remove 2 to 3 metres of the fused 2lb line after each days fishing as the line tends to fray or unravel and even though I have not had a problem with it breaking I think removing the frays has helped with keeping the line good.

I wanted to have a crack at some 1lb line and was looking for options which has led to this enquiry. One PE line rated as a ".6" is labeled as a 6lb line but is fairly easy to break with a sharp snap but will hold the weight when loaded up carefully and it is finer than the 2lb fireline.

So what are the feelings about theses two variants: -
a) lightweight fused braids at about $30 ish
b) lightweight woven braids (PE) at about $100 ish

curious

John


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi John I reckon that all braid is crap, it knots, cuts your fingers, & its a pain in the proverbial to knot. The only reason that I still use it, is that I bought several kilometres of the stuff a few years back and am too tight to admit defeat.

I'm going to attack Barlings in the morn, with my bloody braid.

cheers

Mal de mer


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Is there another fused line, other than fireline? Personally I'm done with fused, the inconsistency of finish in terms of stiffness drove me nuts. The extra coin for a good braid is worth it. As far as the Japanese stuff goes, it would seem to be a bit of overkill pricewise as with a lot of tackle from that country. That said, I've never used a bit if Japanese domestic kit that didn't perform beautifully. Can't see paying over $100 for a spool of line though.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've just started using some 10lb fins prt after gettings fed up with fireline, which was so stiff that it would lay wraps of line consistently below the spool of my heartland and my brother's sol. True braid solved the problem immediately.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

part of what I want to know is the performance of the woven lines... is it worth the extra cost? I also have a bit of trouble with the big variation in the claimed breaking strains. I am enjoying fishing with the super-light lines but can not find any of the PE braid that is rated lower than 6lb even though it is so very fine.

One of the things I have liked about the light braids is the "touch" I have developed as I have been able to feel the bumps etc even when the line is not taught, ie when the baits/lures are on the drop etc. I can lay claim to catching some pretty good bream on 2lb line and would rather continue on the downward trend and go to 1lb than go back up to line that is billed as 6lb...

John


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Unless you're fishing braid straight to the hook/lure/jighead can't the downward trend just continue with leader material?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

All very confusing. It would be good if they gave an accurate breaking strains and line diameters with all the braids. I think it might be a little more difficult to get any consistency in line strength (specially with the cheap stuff), like they can with mono, so on the safe side they understate the breaking strain or just go with line thickness.

Here is a short explanation of the different braids http://www.japantackle.com/Topics/PE_braided_lines.htm
Here is a review of a few different types http://www.pcwi.com.au/fishing/4LineRreview.htm
And here is another thread on the subject. Castaway seems to get the big thumbs up. http://www.pcwi.com.au/fishing/4LineRreview.htm

As for costs, the cheaper stuff is usually pretty basic 4 strand thread with a stiff hard coating. The more expensive stuff has more strands and more supply coatings. There is too many variations in the hundreds of different brands.

If you want bragging rights then you best look for a pretest line. I think there are a few braids that are pretested :?


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

I have had problems with braid scuffing and degrading so went looking for a cure all. Got some of this from the states and am impressed with its performance. I now spray my line and reel and guides with it and i am sure it helps with casting ease and certainly stops the scuffing.
Checkout the web site : www.lineandlure.com
This is some of the sales pitch 
Line & Lure Conditioner
Due to the demand by top saltwater professional anglers we are pleased to introduce:
Line & Lure Saltwater Formula
Over the last year, the saltwater angling world found out how well Line & Lure Conditioner worked in their environment. Line & Lure received great praise from many top inshore and offshore pros about how the conditioner helped them manage their line better and therefore helped them catch more fish, more consistently.
We were asked repeatedly to offer a formula that specifically addressed the severe conditions encountered in the saltwater environment. With the help of many of these pros the lab at Line & Lure went to work to develop a formula specifically designed to address the needs of the saltwater angler.
The result of this effort is Line & Lure Saltwater Formula. Our saltwater formula offers all the same performance benefits as freshwater Line & Lure but with the added punch of much higher levels of anti- corrosive protection as well as higher UV sun block.
Rods, reels, and tackle are all protected with an invisible finish that repels salt contamination, corrosion and sun damage. Clean up is as easy; a mild freshwater spray down and you're done. No more soaking or expensive chemical rinses.
No matter what line you use: mono, fluorocarbon or braid. You will cast farther with less effort and your line will last much longer. You will suffer fewer wind knots, backlashes and tangles. All this allowing you to present you lures to your target more consistently more often. Now, isn't that what it's all about in the first place?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't forget that fireline is said to break at twice or more the stated breaking strain. So 2lb fireline is not necessarily any weaker than 6lb braid.
For mine, I would never buy or nuse fireline again. The diference is like goon bag to a $50 bottle of red.
However, don't feel you have to go buying the super expensive braids. FINS is good stuff, they do 4lb (probably equivalent to 2lb fireline) and it's $40 odd for 150 yards.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

The main reason I like the Braided (PE) line over fused line.









As much as I think that Fireline is the best to start out with when learning to use braid it does have its down fall.
The 2lb Crystal Fireline was only used twice and frayed too much for my liking where the top Braid had six months of fishing.

Either way Fused line or Braided line regardless of there faults (for me) is far better than Mono ;-)


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

john316 said:


> I can lay claim to catching some pretty good bream on 2lb line and would rather continue on the downward trend and go to 1lb than go back up to line that is billed as 6lb...
> John


I've just brought some Yamatoyo PE.6 braid and I have been able to cast miles, I can cast an unweighted sp almost as far as I can cast a weighted one. It was a pain to begin with as there were lots of wind knots ect but now that I've got used to it I love it. I don't think I can go back to Fins now :? The thing is that they probably overrate their braid as I don't think it breaks at 6lb or bigger because it is so thin. And i've started using the slim beauty as a bimini/albright combo tangles together and becomes a real pain.

Cheers James


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Interesting topic John ;-) .

Nick.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Try Stren Microfuse for the 2lb fused braid, it is about 30% better than the equivalent fireline. 
Personally i hate fused lines, it feels wirey and it doesnt come off the spool as nicely as true clean uncoated braids do.


----------

